# Star Wars: The Old Republic!



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone here is going to play The Old Republic. I can't wait for it to start! I have pre-ordered the game for me and my hubby and now there's only a month left till the launch 

We are starting a guild now and I was wondering if anyone wanted to join. The guild is called "Fanboys". At the moment we have a handful of friends that want to join and of course we would love for the guild to grow. If you are interested in joining please check out the link. It goes straight to our guild page.

http://www.swtor.com/guilds/261247/fanboys

Please let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I used to be a starwars fan boy ^_^


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Fanatic gamer here! It looks damn good, but I don't know b/c I'm still working on MW3, Ace Combat, and Resistance Fall of Man 3.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm technically a fangirl but try naming a guild Fangirls with everyone else being guys, lol 

My hubby is working on MW3 now. He is loving it plus it's keeping him busy till Christmas and till TOR comes out. I'm waiting on Skyrim *drool* it's one of my Christmas presents, lol. Ugh, there are so many good games coming out right now!

If you are ever interested in the future just let me know


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you guys have PS3, 360, or both!!! My cousin sent me a text and said that Lord of the Rings: War in the North is amazing. 
Argh... it's that time of year when ALL the good ones come out! 



drgnfly2265 said:


> I'm technically a fangirl but try naming a guild Fangirls with everyone else being guys, lol
> 
> My hubby is working on MW3 now. He is loving it plus it's keeping him busy till Christmas and till TOR comes out. I'm waiting on Skyrim *drool* it's one of my Christmas presents, lol. Ugh, there are so many good games coming out right now!
> 
> If you are ever interested in the future just let me know


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 15, 2011)

We can't play here because we have Mac's .


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be playing


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Erinnnn.... get a PS3 or an XBOX 360! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> We can't play here because we have Mac's .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Erinnnn.... get a PS3 or an XBOX 360!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh we have both. Rob said it was only a PC game???? I cannot wait to tell him he is wrong!! I also saw there was a star wars game for Kinect. I am def. Looking into that!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm banned from playing on xbox's, play stations etc.

Apparently I'm too violent and get far to involved. My brothers scared i'll break something! *shame*
To be fair he is probably right!
After all I was the one sat there playing pikmin screaming "KILL HIM!! KILL HIM!!!" 
(and thats not even a violent game!)

and I cannot justify spending Â£500 on a games console, especially because i'll end up breaking it! 

Infact this is me: 
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miOWJ4rKb_g[/video]


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

Direct from the website for Star Wars: The Old Republic:



Can I play Star Wars: The Old Republic on Mac OS or Linux?
Star Wars: The Old Republic is only available Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7. For minimum specifications click here.


We have Playstation 3 and XBox 360, but SW: The Old Republic will not be released for either one of these platforms. 


Currently playing Battlefield 3. I have to check into that Lord of the Rings game. O am a big LoTR fan.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking into it, I already play WOW

As for the kid in the video I am always concerned with kids who get that upset over a video game , it makes me wonder what they will do in a real life situation.


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 15, 2011)

Egfsachilles03 Add me on XBOX live if anyone wants to play MW3!!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 15, 2011)

Like Rob posted, it's only for a pc. But me and my hubby do have a PS3 and WII and we will be getting the new R2D2 Xbox 360 when it comes out  And not to mention the handheld systems. We are like kids, lol. 

Hey Mao, check us out and see if you would like to join us. Did you pre-order the game yet? 

The video made me LOL  You were only playing Pikmin??? I love that game!


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Like Rob posted, it's only for a pc. But me and my hubby do have a PS3 and WII and we will be getting the new R2D2 Xbox 360 when it comes out  And not to mention the handheld systems. We are like kids, lol.
> 
> Hey Mao, check us out and see if you would like to join us. Did you pre-order the game yet?
> 
> The video made me LOL  You were only playing Pikmin??? I love that game!



The R2D2 XBox definitely looks bad ***. I won't be replacing my entire XBox, but that being said I definitely want to pick up the C3P0 XBox controller.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too. I have to sneak onto it now!! 



drgnfly2265 said:


> The video made me LOL  You were only playing Pikmin??? I love that game!



Haha David.
I spend my whole life working with horses. It means I have to be patient, calm etc even when I want to scream and shout and throw things! 
So when you put me on a game I let it all out! 

I have to admit I'm not THAT bad, I just get very verbal! 
I use to play WoW and all sorts but now I'm banned from my brothers consoles the only thing I play is Sims 3! Occasionally I'm allowed to go play on to wii or something when my brother is out! Sometimes, if he's feeling kind, he lets me have the wii in my room! 

I enjoy games. I just don't have a lot of time for them now.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 15, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am looking into it, I already play WOW
> 
> As for the kid in the video I am always concerned with kids who get that upset over a video game , it makes me wonder what they will do in a real life situation.



I am currently playing WoW too. I have 2 85's and just started to make a rogue. TOR is a win win for me since I love Star Wars and I love MMOs. 





Robert said:


> drgnfly2265 said:
> 
> 
> > Like Rob posted, it's only for a pc. But me and my hubby do have a PS3 and WII and we will be getting the new R2D2 Xbox 360 when it comes out  And not to mention the handheld systems. We are like kids, lol.
> ...



The good thing is that we don't have a 360, plus we never had an original xbox so this will be a first for us. When you turn it off and on it makes the R2D2 sounds! And I love the C3PO controller, but I told the hubby that we can't play with it. It has to go on the display shelf with the other Star Wars stuff. I'm just going to buy an extra controller, lol.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2011)

I pull the DVDs out and watch them I - VI...once a year and that's all I wanna hear about it...unless Natalie Portman wants to drop by and discuss (in great depth) the religious and psychological ramifications of turning to the dark side...or really, anything else she wants to talk about...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

I think that is a "just for now" thing, Rob. According to this site, it's going to be released on multi formats BUT this site is known being wrong occasionally. 
http://n4g.com/



Robert said:


> Direct from the website for Star Wars: The Old Republic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd be pretty shocked if it came out for Mac. The MMORPG genre has just never taken off on the Macs. Ps3 and XBox 360 have stayed away from then as well, for the most part. 

Hopefully I'm wrong, but I won't hold my breath. Even if it did get released for Mac, I would be playing with Mac-only players due to the servers/networks not being compatible. (Same reason a person playing COD on a PS3 can't play against someone using an XBox). 

The most likely route for me to play would be to partition my mac and run a windows operating system. Unfortunately, even Star Wars can't motivate me to want to spend the time and money to do that.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im a gamer too and love Star Wars. My son and I have been waiting for Star Wars Battlefront 3 and Halo 4. He is always on X BOX live playing Halo Reach with his friends. I sometime get to play with him as a guest..lol. Already beat All the Halo games except for 1 and 2. Never played them yet. Now he waits Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3. I was into those war game before he was but now he all into it.


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

What I am waiting for is Star Wars: Battlefront III. I liked I and II, and it is a long time coming for a huge multiplayer version to be released. When that game gets announced, I will be first in line. Just think Call of Duty, but in am AT-At on Hoth.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Good news, Chris! Halo 1 is revamped and being released for 360! It looks amazing! 



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Im a gamer too and love Star Wars. My son and I have been waiting for Star Wars Battlefront 3 and Halo 4. He is always on X BOX live playing Halo Reach with his friends. I sometime get to play with him as a guest..lol. Already beat All the Halo games except for 1 and 2. Never played them yet. Now he waits Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3. I was into those war game before he was but now he all into it.


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Good news, Chris! Halo 1 is revamped and being released for 360! It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will definitely be worth getting!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

Robert said:


> What I am waiting for is Star Wars: Battlefront III. I liked I and II, and it is a long time coming for a huge multiplayer version to be released. When that game gets announced, I will be first in line. Just think Call of Duty, but in am AT-At on Hoth.



Yep we have been waiting too. Awesome games. I think the Star Wars Batllefront games are far one of the best games ever. Right above Halo and Call of Duty games


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Have either you or Robert played any of the Resistance:Fall of Man games? Great games w/a fantastic story line! 



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > What I am waiting for is Star Wars: Battlefront III. I liked I and II, and it is a long time coming for a huge multiplayer version to be released. When that game gets announced, I will be first in line. Just think Call of Duty, but in am AT-At on Hoth.
> ...


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Good news, Chris! Halo 1 is revamped and being released for 360! It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Im glad they are. My son and I will be getting this one to add to his collection


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > What I am waiting for is Star Wars: Battlefront III. I liked I and II, and it is a long time coming for a huge multiplayer version to be released. When that game gets announced, I will be first in line. Just think Call of Duty, but in am AT-At on Hoth.
> ...



I agree. I love Call of Duty, and I played Halo 2 until my wife (cough, cough) made me get rid of my original XBox. But that being said, I have never enjoyed a video game as much as Battlefront II. For me, the pure geeky joy of a first person look into classic Star Wars scenes is just awesome.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Made you get rid of your original XBOX.... NOOOOOOOO! How old is your 360? The older models will play certain original XBOX games... including Halo 2!! 



Robert said:


> FADE2BLACK_1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Have either you or Robert played any of the Resistance:Fall of Man games? Great games w/a fantastic story line!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't, but they definitely look cool. I will admit, since Halo 2 multiplayer, I have never opened a single campaign on any game that I've played. Just too hooked on the multiplayer. The storyline for Homefront was pretty cool, but I couldn't bring myself to start the campaign. Multiplayer all the way.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Homefront! Loved it!... but I did play the campaign as well. The story line was amazing, but it was too short. I smell the makings of a "Clan" coming together!!! 

If you get any of the Resistance games campaign is a must... and definitely start w/#1!



Robert said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Have either you or Robert played any of the Resistance:Fall of Man games? Great games w/a fantastic story line!
> ...


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

Anthony: have you played any of the Borderlands games? I thought they looked pretty good as well. 

For me, part of the problem with the campaigns is the classic tale of, "Ok, if I play for twenty more minutes, I'll get six hours of sleep. Ok, if I play just ten more minutes, I'll get three hours of sleep before work. Ok, if I play for five more minutes then I'll get 8 minutes of sleep before work......"


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I saw Borderlands & then passed. There was no reason for it, that I can recall. I think maybe another game that I wanted to get more came out at the same time.
Ok confession time--I once played F.E.A.R. for over 30hrs straight! 2007, XBOX 360, Multi-player, Clan name FPS, Skipped classes that "day" and called out of work, Girlfriend had a meltdown, Said GF is gone now! The End! 



Robert said:


> Anthony: have you played any of the Borderlands games? I thought they looked pretty good as well.
> 
> For me, part of the problem with the campaigns is the classic tale of, "Ok, if I play for twenty more minutes, I'll get six hours of sleep. Ok, if I play just ten more minutes, I'll get three hours of sleep before work. Ok, if I play for five more minutes then I'll get 8 minutes of sleep before work......"


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2011)

It took a Star Wars thread to get Rob to come back to us, huh?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2011)

Robert...just for fun...post a large pic of your avatar...


----------



## Robert (Nov 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

Robert said:


> Darth Sidious



If he was green with long ears, he would look just like Yoda rather then a Sith Lord....lol. Looks good, he does .


----------



## fhintz (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm currently playing Rift. I played EQ for a long time before that, and some other stuff here and there. Not sure about The Old Republic yet, although Bioware typically makes great games.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 19, 2011)

Robert said:


> Anthony: have you played any of the Borderlands games? I thought they looked pretty good as well.
> 
> For me, part of the problem with the campaigns is the classic tale of, "Ok, if I play for twenty more minutes, I'll get six hours of sleep. Ok, if I play just ten more minutes, I'll get three hours of sleep before work. Ok, if I play for five more minutes then I'll get 8 minutes of sleep before work......"





Wow, you just described some of my nights, lol!



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Darth Sidious
> ...



He does have the facial texture of Sidious, lol. Very nice!


----------



## Robert (Nov 20, 2011)

I admit, when he came to us his name was Sid. We went with Darth Sidious to keep with the Star Wars theme. Erin won't let me name our human children after Star Wars, but at least I get the pets!


----------

